# Repurposed Books



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

I work in a school, and DH works in a library. I see a lot of discarded books, and I hate to think of all of them just sitting there or being thrown out. I brought a few home, and I'm playing around with some ideas. This is the latest.


























This was the first one. I've already thought of improvements, but it was fun putting this one together.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

That is cute.


----------



## Kristin814 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is super cute, and an amazing idea! I would imagine you could find a great following with these, especially for really popular novels


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks! I thought I had really come up with something until I did an internet search and found sites selling book purses...really nice ones. I'll probably still make several more. This one was fun, and I haven't seen any around here. Who knows? Maybe there will be some interest in some of the local craft or book stores. Can't hurt to try, huh?


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

That is cute!


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

I love the idea.

Think if gluing small stacks together, drill a hole through the middle, and then add the parts that could make into bedside or library lamps? I think, though I will have to search for it again, I saw a pic of how they made old books into the frame for a bed, lamps, and other things. 

....

Now I remember... Sorry, it was actually done on Extreme Home Makeover: Home Edition for a child that loved to read. The little boy had books everywhere & he was in heaven. Not to mention he got a whole bunch of new'er' books to read as well. I know that if I had extra books, I would try the lamps at least. hehe


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the purses/bags  Having a hard sided bag REALLY helps keep items from squishing or being banged around. 

The covers can also be used as magazine holders....gluing the cover to a bottom board, with a backboard. If you have those big coffee table books it's great. 

Jewelry boxes (2 sides added is about all you need. or cover an existing box). hmm...The lamp thing is inspired  Sewing box...teehee..you could use an old "how to sew" book for that. 

Very cool thread.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i made the lamp many years ago for my son. if i could do it anyone can. i just bought the parts at the hardware store. glued his books together. bored a hole and shoved it through etc. i might still have that layin around out in the country. i'd like to make a purse though. i tie my old books in bundles with jute and use them in my vignettes etc. on my mantle or tables. but they are really old. you can get lots of big hard cover at SA or thrift stores. ~Georgia.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Another idea for a thick hardcover bock is to cut out the center of the middle pages to make a cavity. One can hide valubles or small firearms in the the hollowed out cavity.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes, that's a great idea. i have one like that but it was one i got from Readers Digest.have it on my bookshelf. looks exactly like all the other RD. books.take it down and the top slides out. that's where i keep my spare money for hard times. now everybody knows. ~Georgia.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I have made scrapbook out of old books. I just pull every other page out to allow for the room for pics and extras. They are fun to make as you get to decorate the front and back also.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I like that!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Cabin Fever..I was thinking about doing just what you said. Any ideas on the easiest way to cut the middle out? Maybe drill a hole and then get a small saw blade in there?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

PonderosaQ said:


> Cabin Fever..I was thinking about doing just what you said. Any ideas on the easiest way to cut the middle out? Maybe drill a hole and then get a small saw blade in there?


I'm not CF, but I have used 2 methods.
1) "C" clamp the edges with a piece of scrap lumber. This keeps the cavity uniform. Then, using an exacto knife, just keep cutting in the area you want removed. Takes some time, but something to do when watching a movie or something. When all cut out (always leave a few pages in the front and back uncut), I'd "dope" the edges; mix elmers glue and water and paint them. Keeps the form better, I think.
2) Remove ALL pages completely with sharp utility knife, then build a frame out of either thin lumber or balsa wood. Glue to inside cover, and viola.
Just my $0.02
Matt


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Roadking sounds like something different to try.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I measure the pages (height, width, and depth), make a box the same size out of white cardboard, rip out all the pages, then glue the box in place of them. On a shelf, nobody can tell it's a box instead of a book.


----------

